# Strange burning on first true leaves...



## Maltroy (May 17, 2018)

Hey everyone,

I have recently started my first soil based grow and I am running into some strange issues on some of my plants.

Currently I have 6 plants growing. 4 started just over 3 weeks ago and 2 started 1.5 weeks ago.

Now on two of my older plants I got some strange burning on their first true leaves. They both got through it and are growing strong, but now one of my younger plants is showing the same initial signs of the same condition and I’d like to figure this out.

Here is a picture of what is happening to the young plant....






You can see that the leaves are thinning in spots like they aren’t getting dried out.

Now here is what the older plans look like after they dealt with it...










Like I said, it only appeared on the first set of true leaves and then I haven’t seen it again on the larger plants.

I started my seeds in peet, then transplanted them into mini peet pots filled with Black Magic potting soil. It was in the peet pots that this started.

Any help would be appreciated!

Mal


----------



## Hushpuppy (May 22, 2018)

That is most likely coming from those leaves being close to the soil and getting splashed with water and or nutrients. If water droplets lay on leaves under strong lights, those spots can be burned by the magnifying affects of the water droplet. Or if the water has a high concentration of elements, those can burn the leaves. Also, if water collects on the undersides of those lowest leaves, that can suffocate that part of the leaf.
The good news is that this is very common with those lowest leaves. And if they do survive the abuse the lowest leaves often get, they will reach a point when they are no longer productive to the plant due to damage or lack of light from canopy shading, and the plant will draw out useful nutes and discard those leaves. We call this "yellowing off" as the leaves will yellow and wither before falling off.


----------



## tcbud (May 23, 2018)

Sometimes bag soil is too hot for seedlings, so their first leaves will burn. Too hot meaning to much of the good nutrients. I start seedlings in Seedling potting mix, then transfer to the richer soil. As you see they will grow out of it.

Nice looking plants.


----------



## Icecalibur (May 23, 2018)

Gotto agree with Hushpuppy, really does look like water/nutrient splash back on leaves then getting burnt by the magnification of the water droplets, it's the same reason why you should never water plants outside in the summer during the day, they simply fry.


----------



## pcduck (May 24, 2018)

I'd have to agree with tc. Soil a bit warm.

Not sure about just water burning them. They spray water on golf greens to cool them down when extremely hot. The greens ain't brown.


----------



## dragnit (May 24, 2018)

Maltroy said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I have recently started my first soil based grow and I am running into some strange issues on some of my plants.
> 
> ...


----------



## dragnit (May 24, 2018)

To me looks like the leaves were blanched by to strong  light at the beginning. The new leaves now are accustomed to the light. It will not be a problem as they survived the initial burn.


----------



## Icecalibur (May 24, 2018)

pcduck said:


> I'd have to agree with tc. Soil a bit warm.
> 
> Not sure about just water burning them. They spray water on golf greens to cool them down when extremely hot. The greens ain't brown.



Difference is they continue spraying them throughout the day, this will stop the grass from burning yes because it keeps the water from getting too hot and moving the magnifications around continuously on the leaf.

I have personally seen people spray grass with water and stop whilst the sun was still up and they burnt their grass all over.

Btw hi pcduck, been a while man, at least 9 years since we used to chat on these forums before the server went down and we lost a lot of posts and grow journals.


----------



## pcduck (May 25, 2018)

Mmm.... not sure about that. They don't continuously spray the greens where I work. Just once a day when really hot.


----------



## Icecalibur (May 25, 2018)

I guess we can agree to disagree since our experiences contradict each other 

Peace


----------



## pcduck (May 25, 2018)

I have also heard/read that, just never experienced it. Now standing water like from a flood will kill it quite quick, but mostly from the lack of oxygen. 


Icecalibur said:


> I guess we can agree to disagree since our experiences contradict each other
> 
> Peace


----------



## Icecalibur (May 25, 2018)

yeah I've actually seen it happen first hand with my own eyes unfortunately and it really did burn the grass all over..I just advised them that the grass will survive and not to worry too much about it as the grass would grow back


----------



## powerplanter (Jun 3, 2018)

Looks like a little of both to me.  Nute burn and splash.


----------

